

An iOS7 beta6 bug you can easily reproduce [video] - sunng
http://v.wanpaiapp.com/v3FqJ

======
terrortang
interesting

~~~
RoCry
the app seems interesting too...

------
markcerqueira
Do not taunt Happy Fun Ball!

